# excision of gouty tophi



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Aug 28, 2013)

doc did an excision of gouty tophi of the right elbow   the tophus was excised taking the olecranon bursa with it down to the bone.   would you use 24076 or can we use 24000?  i am at a loss.  thanks for any help.


----------

